# Anyone use their SM in the recent wet snowfall



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Last week east coast snowfall, consensus seemed to be wet snow...
For all you SM out there, how did it fare in the 4-6"+ of WET snow.
Would be curious how it behaved.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

lets hear it snowmaster owners


----------



## Vitreous (Feb 10, 2016)

I was able to try mine on an old compacted wet snow bank before I got to today's wet snow this morning and it chewed it up without really any issue. I would think it's good for 10-12" of super wet slop. What impressed me the most was how far the snowmaster can throw even wet snow. The high speed auger really gets it out of the way and into the air nicely. I didn't really want a chinese engine, but this Loncin 212cc starts nicely and runs very smoothly... I hope it lasts!


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Interesting to hear. 

I don't even bother trying my SS with wet compacted snow, even IF the rubber auger was able to bite into it and flip it into the chute. For sure, what goes in (which is a bite of wet compacted snow) will just end at the chute and clog more often than not.

With the Side Augers being Metal on the SM, I can see it would potentially cut into wet snow. I don't see how it would not clog though, but I presume a smaller bite might now overwhelm the throat of the chute


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Vitreous said:


> I didn't really want a chinese engine


Not much choice these days unfortunately.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Haven't had any measurable snow in central NJ since the blizzard


----------

